# US TV providers to offer game streaming in 2013



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Valve is also looking at this market: http://www.newscientist.com/article...games-on-tv-opens-up-new-world-of-gaming.html


THE world's largest video-game distribution platform for PCs is now available on televisions, bringing a new community of gamers into the living room.

Last week, Valve, the US firm behind the acclaimed Half-Life and Portal games, launched Big Picture, a television interface for Steam, the company's PC-only video-game distribution and social-media platform.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cloud computing seems great. Nothing on your pc or whatever device you are using. Just go to the cloud i.e. online and there it is.

But there is going to be a big negative that people will not factor in but that big negative will be the cost that will be seen due to the additional bandwidth that cloud will want.

Cell phone companies as well as Home internet providers such as Comcast and Time Warner, etc., will be more then happy to accommodate the cloud with a price tag as an additional revenue stream.

For all of that uploading and downloading, all of that syncing, etc., cloud computing assumes you have a fast connection to the Internet and at present everybody (cell phone as well as home connections) have caps at various thresholds. To fully appreciate cloud computing you need a fast top tier connection for fluid video which will mean lots and lots of bandwidth. 

As more and more devices go to the cloud, the only sure thing for the end consumer is that costs will go up as users want more bandwidth to maximize their cloud.


----------

